

KeystoneJS – an open source Node.js cms / web app platform built on express - jed_watson
http://keystonejs.com

======
boriciojones
It's a bit surprising that there aren't that many good CMSs for node given how
itd adoption is going. KeystoneJS is really cool.

Pros: really easy to get started (yeoman generator), bootstrap, jquery etc
included in the box, auto-generated admin UI. Does a lot of the boring stuff
for your at the start.

Cons: the content management could be better. Apparently it's this side of
things is under active development, but for now its more geared to managing
list of things, rather than static page content.

Worth a look in any case.

------
robmorris
Keystone is great for quickly bootstrapping a NodeJS project. It makes it
super-easy to get cracking, and I particularly like its nice generated data
admin UI, field types, DB update framework and relationships for MongoDB.
Still quite a few rough edges, but it already does a lot and the community is
very active.

